# Should I change my pricing



## ELINDIO (Aug 28, 2015)

*Agree*

That's a good estimate.

You can never go wrong with those numbers. :thumbsup:


---
http://www.cisneroscustompainting.com


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I will just repeat what has already been said, forget any type of square foot formula, unless you have it figured out for new construction and are working of blueprints.

Look at the job and figure just how long it will take to set up, prep, prime??? Cut and roll twice or whatever it is you plan to do. Then you have clean up etc etc. I figure like that and do it for each room and work up my estimate. That becomes for labor figure. Add overhead and profit. Also add materials, do you mark up or charge for time at paint store? Up to you. 

Are you choosing paint? If so offer a mid priced paint and a quality priced paint. Don't price cheap [email protected] to lower the bid.

Submit you estimate / bid whatever you call it and stick to your price, don't let them beat you down.
Good luck.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

ELINDIO said:


> That's a good estimate.
> 
> You can never go wrong with those numbers. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I like ELINDIO's reply better.


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

You have to know the square footage OF AREA TO BE COVERED. Who cares about SF of floor area.

In the case here, he said a 60' long corridor, 8 foot high. OK, 60 x 8 x 2 sides equals 960 SF (forget doors/windows). If you, for example are using Sherwin Williams Pro Mar 200, their data sheet says it should cover 350 to 400 SF/gal. Since that's in a perfect world, I use about 200 SF, so I need about 5 gallons of paint PER COAT. Yes, it should be less, but it's easier to buy and handle in 5s. So, 5 gallons of primer and 10 of finish. 

Are those quantities high? Probably, but you don't want to run out and wait for another delivery. (Yes, the paint store will deliver. Why spend your time going to get it). Who really cares if you have a little extra paint? Throw it away. The cost of an extra 2 or 3 gallons is nothing in the grand scheme of things.

Yes, you have worry about doors and windows. What kind of material are they? If commercial, they are probably hollow metal frames and maybe hollow metal doors. OK, probably use DTM. If they are already painted, do they need 3 coats? Color?

Doors and frames are more of a cost per each, so you have to count them. If they are wood doors, are they stained or painted? Different price for each type.

On smaller jobs, labor is a little bit of experience, i.e. I think I can do this in two days. On bigger jobs, SF becomes more important, but you also need to have an idea of how many SF a painter can do. For example, using Means Construction Cost Data, it says a painter should be able to do 1,350 SF (of wall area) a day, rolling primer on a drywall wall. Is that right? I don't know, but it's a place to start. How much can YOU do?

So, SF enters into your pricing, but it's only a portion of it.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

DBBII said:


> You have to know the square footage OF AREA TO BE COVERED. Who cares about SF of floor area.
> 
> In the case here, he said a 60' long corridor, 8 foot high. OK, 60 x 8 x 2 sides equals 960 SF (forget doors/windows). If you, for example are using Sherwin Williams Pro Mar 200, their data sheet says it should cover 350 to 400 SF/gal. Since that's in a perfect world, I use about 200 SF, so I need about 5 gallons of paint PER COAT. Yes, it should be less, but it's easier to buy and handle in 5s. So, 5 gallons of primer and 10 of finish.
> 
> ...


Obviously floor sq. footage would only be good for ceilings and/or floors. Sq. footage per gallon is determined by the substrate, finish and method of application. If I'm using Promar 200 I already screwed myself.

5 gallon containers suck, you can't roll out of them when full and you shouldn't roll out of the same 5 for too long. They are heavy and inconvenient to pour out of. Where's the convenience of buying a 5 over 2 or 3 gallons then having to throw away 2 or 3 gallons? I don't buy them unless I have to.

I should know beforehand if I'm going to run out of paint so I'm not going to twiddle my thumbs while waiting for a delivery. I don't of any easy method to dispose of 2 or 3 gallons of paint. I leave left over paint on the jobsite unless it's a primer or frequently used color. And if I'm over buying paint especially over priced Promar 200 all I'm doing is cutting into my profits. 2 or 3 gallons leftover isn't a big deal when you're using large quantities but it is on a 960 sq. foot job.


----------



## 1st Coast Paint (Sep 8, 2015)

*Yes*

Sqft foot pricing is method to obtain a genral number when estimating. Once you have come up with that number you need to compare that price to your min daily rate. At this point if the sqft price is higher it gives you an oppurtnity to make a litlle but extra money, or the chance to lower your bid to secure contract. Don't cut expenses to tight to get bid lower, as you will loose your ass. maybe not on this job, but eventually.Do not forget to calcualte your profit and overhead percentage and add it:thumbup: to bid


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

By the time you've done the tedious headache of square foot pricing, you're gonna be so off the mark as to not have wanted to use it in the first place. Either master that way of estimating or don't bother. It IS useful for how much paint will be needed.


----------

